# افتتاح موقع لدعم متخصصى السلامه المهنيه والامن



## الدكتور عدنان (5 فبراير 2009)

الاخوه والزملاء 
يسعدنى ويشرفنى دعوتكم لزيارة موقعي الشخصى وهو موقع مهنى مختص بمساعدة الاختصاصين فى لسلامه المهنيه والامن فى تدعيم خبراتهم بشهادات مهنيه معتمده وبمستوى تدريبى واكاديميى 
الموقع هو www.dr-adnan.com 
يشرفنى ان تقوموا بزيارة الموقع والاستفاده منه فهو منكم واليكم 

وتحيه الى مشرفنا وموقعنا المتميز ملتقى المهندسين العرب البيت الاول دائما لنا على النت

د. عدنان


----------



## sayed00 (6 فبراير 2009)

مبروك الموقع دكتور عدنان 

بالتوفيق و الى الامام

و ادعوك لتشريفنا فى منتدانا المتواضع و الذى تم افتتاحة منذ فترة بسيطة ... نريد الزيادة من علمك ... فلا تبخل علينا و تشرفنا هناك

المنتدى من هنا http://hseq.forumotions.com/forum.htm

بالتوفيق


----------



## قندس (7 فبراير 2009)

الف مبارك انت رجل بتفكر صح وانا بحترمك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 فبراير 2009)

ألف مبرولكم أيها الأخوة:
د. عدنان
م. سيد
عسى الله أن ينفع بكم الأمة جميعاً


----------



## مهندس توليد (9 فبراير 2009)

مبروك الموقع دكتور عدنان 

بالتوفيق و الى الامام


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 فبراير 2009)

في الزيادة إفادة 
بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (13 فبراير 2009)

ألف مبرولكم أيها الأخوة:
د. عدنانألف مبرولكم أيها الأخوة:
د. عدنان
م. سيد
م. سيد


----------



## RY007AN (7 نوفمبر 2009)

1000 1000 1000 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ونتمنى منك المزيد ما قصرت


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك د.عدنان و م.سيد على هذا المجهود الرائع إلى عطاءات متواصلة.
وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------

